# Form, and mind muscle connection



## nightster (Nov 25, 2015)

I keep hearing that using heavier weights makes your muscles grow but it seems when I go beyond 60% of my max I don't feel my target muscles.  Bench for example, when I go beyond 60%+/- I don't feel my pecs, or even tris. I just feel it as overall heavy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 25, 2015)

Focus on slowing your tempo down with heavier weight, also at the top of the movement squeeze your chest. You can also do this with dumbbells to "feel" more rather than just going on just pure weight. It doesn't matter how much weight you lift but if you can go slow and control with squeeze in your target muscle and fatigue in your given rep range. Most people use too much weight. Just slow it down and focus on your squeeze.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2015)

nightster said:


> I keep hearing that using heavier weights makes your muscles grow but it seems when I go beyond 60% of my max I don't feel my target muscles.  Bench for example, when I go beyond 60%+/- I don't feel my pecs, or even tris. I just feel it as overall heavy.  Any suggestions?



It doesn't matter if you don't "feel" your target muscles working or not. Do you think you can bench heavy weights without your pecs and tris being primary lifters? The heavier the weight the more muscles that get recruited to help lift the weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2015)

So what.  If the bar is moving the muscles are working


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So what.  If the bar is moving the muscles are working



Not if your mind is not connected to them....

I'm going to start bringing a light saber to the gym so I can feel the force


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 25, 2015)

I agree with what they said.  Concentrate on doing less reps more weight.  IE for benching do 6 sets of 6.


----------



## HDH (Nov 25, 2015)

Ha, ha, bunch of powerlifters  :32 (20):




nightster said:


> I keep hearing that using heavier weights makes your muscles grow but it seems when I go beyond 60% of my max I don't feel my target muscles.  Bench for example, when I go beyond 60%+/- I don't feel my pecs, or even tris. I just feel it as overall heavy.  Any suggestions?



Food makes you grow.

You can grow either way with a proper cal intake.

I believe targeting muscles as opposed to recruiting supportive muscles can bring more of a 3D, seperative look over time, more suited for the direction of today's bodybuilding look.

H


----------



## Rip (Nov 25, 2015)

If you can do 12 reps, lower the weight. 





nightster said:


> I keep hearing that using heavier weights makes your muscles grow but it seems when I go beyond 60% of my max I don't feel my target muscles.  Bench for example, when I go beyond 60%+/- I don't feel my pecs, or even tris. I just feel it as overall heavy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Rip (Nov 25, 2015)

Hypertrophy range as heavy as you can go. 



Rip said:


> If you can do 12 reps, lower the weight.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 25, 2015)

Its all in the mind..hence the mind-muscle connection you're talking about. It is a real thing and it comes down to your personal motivation, ambition and drive...it fluctuates, thats where pre-workouts can help...or even try popping 10mg adderall IR before your workout and listen to some epic music, you really feel like a savage (but i don't condone or recommend this)   ..."if your mind can conceive it, then you can achieve it"


----------



## mickems (Nov 25, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm having hard sex, I can't feel my pp. I might try some mind-muscle connection.


----------



## nightster (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  As stated above I guess My jedi game needs improvement. Lol


----------

